# Thermostat to shut off a light.



## Vrooman (Nov 2, 2008)

I just built a hot box to keep glues and caulking warm and to charge batteries. I hooked up a 300w light bulb in there but it gets too hot in there now..I want to wire up a thermostat to shut off the light when it gets to 15*C.

I think this would be safer than having a smaller wattage bulb running constantly, and that wouldnt let me control the temperature inside the box when we have wild temperature swings outside

Just wondering what the best way to do this is, Does any one have diagrams of something similar to this? Could you some how use a household thermostat?

Thanks guys


----------



## OCRS (Apr 29, 2008)

some ideas here http://www.contractortalk.com/f40/winter-storage-paint-caulking-cube-van-27421/


----------



## Vrooman (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks for the link, Dont really want to take anything home at night, I would rather pull up to the job, plug the box in and it stays there locked until the house is built...It is a 4'x2'x2' box and its HEAVY. I need it to have a heat source running all day since all my chargers and batteries will be in there (and my lunch). 

All I would like help with is wiring a thermostat to shut off a light. No solar chargers, propane, or any other heat source, just a simple light bulb.

Thanks!


----------



## wirenut1110 (Apr 24, 2008)

You can just use a single pole line voltage thermostat (used for baseboard heaters) I've also seen one at HD that you just plug and play. Just google line voltage thermostat.


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

How about this or this or adapting a jamb switch relay with a simple 2 wire thermostat here


----------



## FENCETECHS (Dec 23, 2007)

*Fence Techs*

I have a solution, go to ither a poltry equipment or pig farm supplier, and purchase a thermostat that will cut on and off at the temp you select, I have one in my pump house




Vrooman said:


> I just built a hot box to keep glues and caulking warm and to charge batteries. I hooked up a 300w light bulb in there but it gets too hot in there now..I want to wire up a thermostat to shut off the light when it gets to 15*C.
> 
> I think this would be safer than having a smaller wattage bulb running constantly, and that wouldnt let me control the temperature inside the box when we have wild temperature swings outside
> 
> ...


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

This is what you desire:










http://www.eheat.com/catalog/images/thermo_PSP300_big.jpg




Or..................





This is what I use for a different cause:









http://www.midwesthydroponics.com/products/images/new_hydro/scat_30158.jpg




.


----------



## Vrooman (Nov 2, 2008)

The plug in thermostat is perfect..going to check HD for it, thanks


----------



## Timo (Nov 22, 2006)

*Plug in T-Stat*

Thermo-cube is the brand I use.


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

FENCETECHS said:


> I have a solution, go to ither a poltry equipment or pig farm supplier, and purchase a thermostat that will cut on and off at the temp you select, I have one in my pump house


I thought the same thing. Can be placed inside the container and activate when temp set is reached inside the container.


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

I use Thermo-Cube. They are available in several on-off ranges. They seem to work well and I havent had any failures yet.


----------



## BACKWOODS (Sep 10, 2007)

I was killing time in HD today and saw a thermostat to control attic power vents, $24 Adjustable temp knob.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

BACKWOODS said:


> I was killing time in HD today and saw a thermostat to control attic power vents, $24 Adjustable temp knob.


That's a cooling stat. Not a heating stat. That one makes on temperature rise. You need one that makes on temperature fall. The cord stats pictured above that they sell for the torpedo heaters work great for most any application.


----------



## BACKWOODS (Sep 10, 2007)

mdshunk said:


> That's a cooling stat. Not a heating stat. That one makes on temperature rise. You need one that makes on temperature fall. The cord stats pictured above that they sell for the torpedo heaters work great for most any application.


Thanks for setting me straight, I got close to being error free in 2008 and screwed it up in the last few hours! I will try harder next year:thumbup:


----------



## Vrooman (Nov 2, 2008)

I bought a plug in thermostat at Canadian Tire today for $30. Does heating or cooling.

Hooked it up and works great, the box is outside ride now, -25*C out there, inside the box its a toasty +20. and the light seems to only run approx 50% of the time with a 300w bulb. 
I also put a power bar in there for all the chargers. 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## acrwc10 (Dec 10, 2006)

Vrooman said:


> I bought a plug in thermostat at Canadian Tire today for $30. Does heating or cooling.
> 
> Hooked it up and works great, the box is outside ride now, -25*C out there, inside the box its a toasty +20. and the light seems to only run approx 50% of the time with a 300w bulb.
> I also put a power bar in there for all the chargers.
> ...


now you just need to insulate the box for heat loss. Maybe you need an old fridge not a job box, just leave the appliance bulb in it on all the time.


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

acrwc10 said:


> now you just need to insulate the box for heat loss. Maybe you need an old fridge not a job box, just leave the appliance bulb in it on all the time.


Disconnect the door switch that controls the light, or you will be defeating the purpose. Aren't those bulbs like only 15 watts? How much heat can that give off?


----------



## kenny h (Jan 2, 2009)

use an electric heat t stat as the switch it will work as a switch and your t stat


----------



## Vrooman (Nov 2, 2008)

acrwc10 said:


> now you just need to insulate the box for heat loss. Maybe you need an old fridge not a job box, just leave the appliance bulb in it on all the time.


The box is 3/4 spruce plywood with 2" of extruded PS inside and on the lid, and protecting the foam is cheap paneling.

The 300w bulb heats the 16 cu ft quite easily


----------



## acrwc10 (Dec 10, 2006)

Vrooman said:


> The box is 3/4 spruce plywood with 2" of extruded PS inside and on the lid, and protecting the foam is cheap paneling.
> 
> The 300w bulb heats the 16 cu ft quite easily


Sounds like you could cook in it, if the T-stat is set high enough. :blink:


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

acrwc10 said:


> Sounds like you could cook in it, if the T-stat is set high enough. :blink:


I agree, sounds like an Easy Bake oven.


----------



## Terrorron (Nov 7, 2008)

Faced this same problem with keeping my accoustical sealant workable while insulating new homes in the winter. I took a slightly different approach to the same idea...bought one of those "el cheapo" 1000w space heaters for $19.99 and cut slots for air circulation in the ends of the box I made. I made the box solid on all six sides, mounted the heater inside (set to #3; i.e. wide open) and used a holesaw to cut holes so that the tubes could be "top-loaded" into it. It worked great for three winters...

Another tip? The foil backed insulating blanket (that the tin guys use) makes a great "jacket" to wrap around your caulking gun; this if you're faced with stop and go usage, and the glue's freezing before you empty the tube.
Came up with "the box" after setting acoustical sealant on fire by using the (then popular) "tiger" torch heating method...:whistling...what a mess that was to clean off the subfloor!!! :blink:
The blanket for the caulking gun evolved when the Drywall companies started specifying that we caulk the seams of the 6 mil on the ceilings (this was_ long before_ "Tuck Tape" kiddies). Having the tubes constantly freezing up while working on stilts overhead was not profitable...depending on the initial temperature of the caulking (and how effing cold it was that particular day), the blanket usually kept the "goop" usable for at least an hour.

Ahhh...those were the days...

I usually worked _every _day back then...cut it off at -40. For _really _cold days the first order of business was always to get the vapor barrier up on the ceilings, batt the vaults/skylight chases and get the "tiger torch" blasting right away. I later replaced the "tiger torch" with a diesel-fired "Reddy-Heater", when they came on the market...way cheaper than propane.

_Sung to the tune of our national anthem:_

Ohh Canada, I cannot feel my hands... :whistling

Cheers, Ron


----------



## EdmontonSon (May 8, 2009)

Malco, where were you able to find that thermostat? I've been looking for one identical to that for quite some time now with no luck.

Thanks in advance


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

EdmontonSon said:


> Malco, where were you able to find that thermostat? I've been looking for one identical to that for quite some time now with no luck.
> 
> Thanks in advance



Here: http://www.eheat.com/brands/eHeat.html


Yer Welcome!


----------



## Vrooman (Nov 2, 2008)

I found one at Canadian Tire...it worked great all year.. didnt even burn my trailer down


----------



## EdmontonSon (May 8, 2009)

At a CT.. hmmm I'll have to check it out tomorrow.

Again, thank you for the reply!


----------



## ampman (Apr 1, 2009)

boman47k said:


> I agree, sounds like an Easy Bake oven.


 had an a/c guy build me one with duct board foil inside and out put two 150 watt floods in there it would heat up anything


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

http://www.smarthome.com/7143/Thermo-Cube/p.aspx


----------



## EdmontonSon (May 8, 2009)

Vrooman, do you know what the stock number is for the thermo that you found at CT? I went in to find one but had no luck. 

Thanks again


----------

